# 20 Gal long canopy ideas/options ?



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys, trying to see options for dyi canopy for 20 gallon long (30"x12").
The nice glass ones are over $30 and I'm putting up 4 tanks so trying to avoid as it's almost a cost of a tank. Will need to be clear for the LED that will be installed above attached to a rack. Tanks will be for shrimps not fish.

I won't have any lamps sitting directly on the top of the aquarium so possibly I could cut one piece plexiglas with a small handle. Not sure if it will be a headache to take the whole top to clean the tank.
I guess feeding should be ok just lifting the whole piece to put some food in. The rack will have only 5.5" clearance between top of tank and top of the next shelf.


Thoughts, ideas ?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

If you're looking for a cheap (but kinda ugly) alternative, you can try corrugated polycarbonate. See vid:






Sorry if I'm not allowed to link other forums on here! I'll remove the link if necessary.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the links watched it after you posted it.
Looks like I'll just spend the $ plexiglas is pretty pricey and probably after I'd be done cost would be almost the same as getting the glass ones that are already made for the tank.
Cheers.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Atom said:


> If you're looking for a cheap (but kinda ugly) alternative, you can try corrugated polycarbonate. See vid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you run the filter and stuff into the tank with the glass right up to the edge?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

@qualityhitz

In the end, I just bought a pre-made glass canopy because I only needed it for one tank and it was way cheaper that way.

But if you're using the glass, you can cut the back corner pieces off at a 45 degree angle to allow for cables to run through OR just slide the glass a centimeter or so away from the rim of the aquarium and it'd leave a bit of a gap for your wires.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

how much was it?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

$14.99

Good glass, comes with a hinge and vinyl backing that you can cut to allow for filters, wires, etc. Also comes with a stick on handle so you can open the lid  I'm really happy with the purchase.

If you were to get glass cut for multiple tanks though, it'd be worth it to DIY. Had I had gone that route, it would've cost me roughly the same, but with more hassle, lower quality, and a lot of excess materials. A lot of people'll cut your glass for free though so it's not too bad if you're buying a large pane of glass to be cut for multiple tanks.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I know the guy from Aquarium Co-Op uses Green house paneling that he cuts to size. I've been looking for it but I can't find anything that isn't in the States. I have a garden store near me that I haven't checked yet but That is another idea. Plus it is flat and doesn't look as bad as polycarbonate ribbed sheets


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Kimchi24 said:


> I know the guy from Aquarium Co-Op uses Green house paneling that he cuts to size. I've been looking for it but I can't find anything that isn't in the States. I have a garden store near me that I haven't checked yet but That is another idea. Plus it is flat and doesn't look as bad as polycarbonate ribbed sheets


I'm intrigued about this product as well, based on the same videos from Aquarium Co-op. Do let us know if you find a source for it!


----------

